# Kind of Long Rant!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

...but a positive rant, if that's allowed. :biggrin:

I kind of had one of those moments this morning.. you know, where you wake up and wonder if everything going on is even real. It may have had something to do with the fact that I woke to an entire marching band outside my window, which was odd to say the least... but seriously. 
I'm twenty. I'm married to the most wonderful man I've ever met. Someone whom loves me enough to let me be me, but respects me enough to tell me when enough is enough. I'm a business owner. How the crap did that happen, I'm not sure, but as I sat on the couch at work today, with Annie on my lap, I though, holy crap, I'm making a living right now. Doing this. I'm the luckiest flippin' person on earth. 
On top of all that, jon only has three more years until he's done with school... and even though three years seems like a long time, I think about things that happened three years ago, and it might as well have been yesterday. 
I live in a town that I absolutely love, I had no idea that someplace could "feel" like home. I never understood that impression, but looking out the window at my desk right now, and I see the mountains, I can't help but love it. I love Orem, Utah. Everything about it... I love. Sure, San Diego was nice, and I like the beach... and Denver was so much fun and I adore that city, but this... this is home. 
I LOVE that we have hundreds of customers who trust us with their fur kids. I LOVE that I get to educate my customers on canine nutrition. (got a wolf hybrid off of Beneful and onto Evo red. heck yes, leap in the right direction) I LOVE that I get to make a living by doing something I am truly and honestly passionate about- caring for dogs, and educating owners on various aspects of dog ownership, from socialization, to training, to nutrition, to behavior. 

I laid in bed this morning, listening to the full marching band outside my window, at 8am.. and thought, yeah, life is pretty freakin' sweet. 



I guess this whole entire "rant" could be summed up in a few little words: I LOVE my life.

Don't get me wrong, there are things going on that absolutely stress me out, and there are things that I would like to be different. But when it really comes down to it, I have it pretty darn good, and if I have to take the bad with all this amazing stuff that's going on, then dangit, I'll take it. ANd Jon (hubby) and I will get through it like everything else.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont think I can match your post (very nice!) But sometimes I feel guilty for getting paid. I"m a teacher, I love it! I also love my 2 kids, Seamus and Teaghan.

I get to play at agility practically every weekend April until September. I run Seamus some, but mainly I take pictures. All the people are *so* friendly!

Glacier Chasers photo fundraiser, dog agility, kalispell



CorgiPaws said:


> ...but a positive rant, if that's allowed. :biggrin:
> 
> I kind of had one of those moments this morning.. you know, where you wake up and wonder if everything going on is even real. It may have had something to do with the fact that I woke to an entire marching band outside my window, which was odd to say the least... but seriously.
> I'm twenty. I'm married to the most wonderful man I've ever met. Someone whom loves me enough to let me be me, but respects me enough to tell me when enough is enough. I'm a business owner. How the crap did that happen, I'm not sure, but as I sat on the couch at work today, with Annie on my lap, I though, holy crap, I'm making a living right now. Doing this. I'm the luckiest flippin' person on earth.
> ...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wish I had that type of attitude. 

...I do love my Dogs though. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> wish I had that type of attitude.
> 
> ...I do love my Dogs though. :biggrin:


Ohh I don't maintain that all the time, trust me. On MOST mornings, a marching band outside my window would make me livid. For some reason, it started my day off abnormally happy. lol:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

See this is how I feel about my life lately too (funny how things improve so greatly when you get abusive jerks out of your life, eh?) and I think people are getting sick of me just being like "MY LIFE IS FREAKING AMAZING, HOLY CRAP I NEVER KNEW I COULD BE SO HAPPY!" when they simply ask me "how's it going?" :biggrin:

I'm glad you're happy, I know how much you hated Las Vegas (can't say as I blame you). Utah is a gorgeous and wonderful place to live, but to me Reno is definitely my home :smile:


----------

